# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  bóle stawów

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam .odebrałam wynik rtg biodra-zaostrzenie dachu panewki. Reumatolog powiedział że to może być rzs.Mam bóle stawów głównie biodrowych, rano tak około godziny po wstaniu czuję sztywność stawów i mięśni i zmęczenie.
Póżniej jak się "rozruszam "jest lepiej.Wyniki krwi są dobre :Embarrassment: b-11 rf-ujemny.Najbardziej dokucza mi właśnie biodro ale nie wiem co robić dalej proszę o odpowież co znaczy wynik rtg i czy przy dobrych wynikach krwi możliwe jest rzs?

----------


## TomaszK

Witam
Jakie jeszcze badania miałaś zrobione? RZS praktycznie w każdym przypadku daje kiepskie wyniki badań, są specjalne badania w tym kierunku. Pamiętaj jednak że jeśli wyniki badań będą dobre to może to być inna odmiana zapaleń stawów np. Seronegatywne zapalenie stawów. Powinnaś udać siędo specjalisty w celu zrobienia badań Morfologia + OB + CRP + ANA1.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## basia85

Polecam skontaktować się ze specjalistą w celu szerszej diagnostyki. Ja na bóle stawów na które cierpię przez długoletnią prace fizyczną na magazynie , stosuje naturalne preparaty np Biszofit Połtawski . Polecam najpierw się dobrze zdiagnozować , a wspomagająco można zastosować jakiś naturalny preparat

----------


## Blue Cantrell

po pierwsze , z wynikami trzeba się udać do lekarza  :Wink:  specjalisty czyli do jakiegos ortopedy dobrego by zobaczył wyniki itd . ale jeżeli masz problem ze stawami to moze masz za mało kolagenu ? jego niedobór własnie tez się tak moze objawiać . mój tata zawsze miał problemy ze stawami i próbował juz wsyztskiego . Aż do momentu kiedy teraz na rynek wszedł Blue Calorad GSH Polska . Może powinnaś cos na ten temat poczytać ? jest  w postaci płynnej i co ważne jest to naturalny kolagen pochodzący ze skóry ryb słodkowodnych . jest najbardziej zbliżony
swoją budową do ludzkiego

----------


## Hepatica

Zdrowe i elastyczne stawy pomaga utrzymać Vilcacora, która zawiera czepotę puszystą, zwaną kocim pazurem lub vilcacorą. Roślina wykazuje właściwości przeciwzapalne, dlatego ekstrakt z niej pomoże łagodzić zapalanie stawów.

----------


## biegacz

jeżeli to faktycznie rzs badania kliniczne mogą być rozwiązaniem i warto o tym pomyśleć, bo jednak taka alternatywa wobec tego standardowego, sztampowego leczenia może okazać się zbawienna, Pratia badania kliniczne robi i myślę, że dostanie się nie jest jakieś zaporowe więc warto dać sobie szansę

----------


## bartolomo

A co sądzicie o suplementach diety, które pomagają walczyć z taką dolegliwością jak z bólami stawów? Pytam, bo np. na stronie NewAgeClinic.pl znalazłem suplement taki jak Kolamina 1000 +D3 i sporo osób wyrazilo na temat tego suplementu pozytywne opinie. Czy faktycznie jest pomocny?

----------


## bibitka

> A co sądzicie o suplementach diety, które pomagają walczyć z taką dolegliwością jak z bólami stawów? Pytam, bo np. na stronie NewAgeClinic.pl znalazłem suplement taki jak Kolamina 1000 +D3 i sporo osób wyrazilo na temat tego suplementu pozytywne opinie. Czy faktycznie jest pomocny?


Z tego co się orientuje to Kolamina1000 z newageclinic jest bardzo skuteczna, jest to suplement który przyswaja się przez organizm dużo lepiej niż tradycyjne witaminy. Dodatkowo jest 100% naturalna także lepiej dla organizmu chociaż nie zawiera chemii

----------


## bibitka

Z tego co się orientuje to Kolamina1000 z newageclinic jest bardzo skuteczna, jest to suplement który przyswaja się przez organizm dużo lepiej niż tradycyjne witaminy. Dodatkowo jest 100% naturalna także lepiej dla organizmu chociaż nie zawiera chemii

----------


## dorotka56

Polecam reumatologa z Centrum Medycznego TriMedic. Cały ośrodek jest godny polecenia, ale w tym konkretnym przypadku polecam reumatologa.

----------


## CentrumSynergiaChorzów

Rozwiązaniem problemu powinna być przede wszystkim rehabilitacja. Zaostrzenie dachu panewki oznacza przeciążanie stawu biodrowego. Potrzebny jest szczegółowy wywiad, badanie, obserwacja wzorców ruchowcy i testy aby ocenić jak poważny jest problem i z czego faktyczne wynika. Wniosek o tak poważnej chorobie jak RZS postawiony na podstawie jednego zdjęcia RTG jest moim zdaniem przesadzony.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, od kilku lat zmagam się z dziwnym bólem ( prawdopodobnie nie nazwałbym tego bólem a takim dziwnym uczuciem ) rąk i nóg w wewnętrznych zgięciach. Ból najczęściej pojawia się z godzinach wieczornych przez który jest mi ciężko zasnąć i najczęściej muszę ciągle zmieniać pozycje bo w jednej nie wytrzymałabym. Ból ten równiez nasila się gdy wypije alkohol lub podczas pierwszego dnia okresu , najczęściej wtedy sprawia to też ograniczona sprawność moich dłoni. Byłam kilka lat temu u lekarza ale nic nie stwierdził. Co może mi dolegać?

----------


## borek12

Tak naprawdę przyczyn to może być wiele. Radzę się wybrać do innego lekarza, który zleci badania. Nawet żeby wykluczyć różne choroby. Co do samego bólu różnego pochodzenia pomocna jest magnetoterapia. Nawet po konsultacji z lekarzem kupiłam sobie takie urządzenie z firmy Biomag. Proszę sobie poczytać o leczeniu polem magnetycznym, jak bardzo pomaga. Może warto byłoby zainwestować w takie urządzenie.

----------


## KrystianMajek

Jeśli potrzebujesz artykułów ortopedycznych to polecam sklep MED-Serwis oferujący najlepszej jakości produkty medyczne, ortopedyczne i higieniczne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli chodzi o lekarza specjalistę reumatologii to w Siemianowicach Śląskich w Euro-Klinice przyjmuje doktor Mirela Sołtysik i w 100 % mogę wam jej usługi doradzić, to doskonała specjalistka i lekarz z powołania. Warto iść do niej na wizytę o ile jesteście z okolicy, gwarantuję że będziecie mieć o tej lekarce dobre zdanie. Mi bardzo pomogła.

----------


## Melka

Też mogę polecić FlexiStav Xtra, jakiś czas temu miałam problem z kolanami po intensywnych treningach i polecono mi ten suplement. Forma saszetek z proszkiem również mi odpowiada, łatwo się rozpuszcza i nie robią się grudki.

----------


## Kumata

Ja z nawracającymi bólami stawów poradziłam sobie dzięki suplementacji. Brałam Flexistav Xtra. To suplement w postaci proszku, rozpuszcza się 1 saszetkę dziennie i najlepiej przyjmować rano.

----------


## elmirka

Tez piję flexistav xtra, ten cytrynowy, nie wiem czy są inne smaki, ale ten jest całkiem ok. Ma dużą dawkę kolagenu w składzie, a oprócz tego zawiera też inne ważne dla kondycji stawów składniki. (+dodam zdjęcie składu na opakowaniu)

----------

